# Gentoo il primo Linux su Mactel

## jesus_was_rasta

http://xbox-linux.org.nyud.net:8090/mactel/index.php/Main_Page

Alla faccia di RedHat!  :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   

> http://xbox-linux.org.nyud.net:8090/mactel/index.php/Main_Page
> 
> Alla faccia di RedHat! 

 

A giudicare dal dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> iounmap: bad address dfefd000
> 
>  [<c0253684>] acpi_tb_get_table_header+0x67/0x92
> 
>  [<c042a630>] unknown_bootoption+0x0/0x260
> ...

 

c'é ancora un pò di strada da fare, ma la via dovrebbe essere buona. Peccato che non abbia ancora postato "istruzioni e patch" per vedere quando é stato difficile/facile una volta pachato il kernel  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

spero che il porting di gentoo (e di gnu/linux in generale) su mactel

dia dei buoni risultati, se cosi fosse non esiteri ad acquistarne uno

(magari un laptop slurp)

----------

## Peach

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> spero che il porting di gentoo (e di gnu/linux in generale) su mactel
> 
> dia dei buoni risultati, se cosi fosse non esiteri ad acquistarne uno
> 
> (magari un laptop slurp)

 

si ma la cosa che più mi darebbe fastidio è che continuino a incorporare hardware solo ed esclusivamente di loro proprietà (vedi airport), è una delle maggiori ragioni per cui fino ad oggi ho evitato... poi sta cosa dell'intel, si sa, è una mossa solo politica... niente di che: avrei preferito di gran lunga che continuassero una linea risc.

----------

## X-Drum

 *Peach wrote:*   

> si ma la cosa che più mi darebbe fastidio è che continuino a incorporare hardware solo ed esclusivamente di loro proprietà (vedi airport),
> 
> 

 già...quella questione e la questione ad esempio dei chipset broadcom di cui stanno cercando di fare il reversing con la tecnica

della clean-room...

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  è una delle maggiori ragioni per cui fino ad oggi ho evitato... poi sta cosa dell'intel, si sa, è una mossa solo politica... niente di che: avrei preferito di gran lunga che continuassero una linea risc.

 

ovviamente lo è, e cosa piu' triste sul discorso risc è che per anni apple ha affermato che ppc era nettamente superiore ( > ALL )

alle altre architetture, per poi con un colpo di spugna passare ad intel... beh

----------

## emix

 *Peach wrote:*   

> avrei preferito di gran lunga che continuassero una linea risc.

 

A dicembre è venuto all'università da me un responsabile della sezione hardware di IBM a fare un ciclo di seminari sulle Z architetture. Diceva che ormai la tendenza è quella di (parole sue) cisc-izzare i risc e risc-izzare i cisc, creando delle architetture ibride. E a sostegno di questa tesi ci ha portato degli esempi sugli sviluppi degli ultimi processori fatti da loro e dalla Intel.

Teoria interessante che non sto' qui a spiegarvi (ci vorrebbero un bel po' di righe), ma che comunque dimostra che lo sviluppo dell'architettura RISC "pura" non poteva continuare all'infinito.

----------

## SilverXXX

è da anni (pentium 1 o 2)  che non ci sono più i puri cisc. E penso che per i puri risc siamo giù di lì.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Al di là della felicità nel vedere gentoo prima di tutti, la cosa più rotflasticosa è vedere tutti i vari droni mac integralisti che prima demonizzavano intel ora gioiscono nel vedere un plebeo x86 sui loro accrocchi bianchi...   :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil:   Muahahaaa   :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

E ora mi sa che si potranno fare anche paragoni...   :Rolling Eyes: 

A questo punto comprare un mac o un qualsiasi altro pc cambia poco... a meno che tu non voglia usare macosX i vantaggi iniziano ad essere minimi, nulli o semmai si inizia a vedere qualche svantaggio...   :Confused: 

----------

## GiRa

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Al di là della felicità nel vedere gentoo prima di tutti, la cosa più rotflasticosa è vedere tutti i vari droni mac integralisti che prima demonizzavano intel ora gioiscono nel vedere un plebeo x86 sui loro accrocchi bianchi...     Muahahaaa   

 

E' proprio quello che ripeto io quando capitano queste discussioni.

Storia di un tizio che conosco (e che fa l'informatico):

<un anno fa>: "Maddai RISC, è tutta un'altra cosa!!! Che architettura poco efficiente x86."

<due mesi fa>: "Il miglior sistema operativo sui migliori processori."

Vi assicuro che non sto inventando!

----------

## nosacciu

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> E ora mi sa che si potranno fare anche paragoni...  
> 
> A questo punto comprare un mac o un qualsiasi altro pc cambia poco... a meno che tu non voglia usare macosX i vantaggi iniziano ad essere minimi, nulli o semmai si inizia a vedere qualche svantaggio...  

 

si dice che si sia superata gia la protezione ci sono immagini anche disponibili su internet  :Wink: 

----------

## nosacciu

 *GiRa wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   Al di là della felicità nel vedere gentoo prima di tutti, la cosa più rotflasticosa è vedere tutti i vari droni mac integralisti che prima demonizzavano intel ora gioiscono nel vedere un plebeo x86 sui loro accrocchi bianchi...     Muahahaaa    
> 
> E' proprio quello che ripeto io quando capitano queste discussioni.
> 
> Storia di un tizio che conosco (e che fa l'informatico):
> ...

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   io mi ero quasi convinto a prendere un mac g5 ma dopo quando ho visto il cambiamento ho preso un athlon64 3700+ che non mi sembra per niente male molto meglio dei nuovi mactel e ci metto pure la mano sul fuoco  :Wink: 

----------

## neon

 *nosacciu wrote:*   

>     io mi ero quasi convinto a prendere un mac g5 ma dopo quando ho visto il cambiamento ho preso un athlon64 3700+ che non mi sembra per niente male molto meglio dei nuovi mactel e ci metto pure la mano sul fuoco 

 

Hai fatto male, dovevi prenderlo il G5 finche' eri in tempo, se provi un architettura diversa da x86 difficilmente torni indietro...

Sinceramente ho comprato un portatile mac solo perche' non ho trovato uno sparcbook 12"  :Smile: 

sono comunque contento di avere un ottimo portatile ad un anno e mezzo dall'acquisto.

Ovviamente dovete considerare che dei mac pagate anche l'estetica e poi e' da qualche anno ormai che non c'è differenza di componenti tra un pc ed un mac...

Su gentoo on mactel non avevo dubbi, superato il problema del boot con EFI e' tutta in discesa.

----------

## nosacciu

comunque io l'osx non lo installerei neanche se mi pagassero  :Razz:  non l'ho mai provato e non lo farei mai l'ho visto girare ma non mi attira proprio  :Razz: 

----------

## Peach

 *nosacciu wrote:*   

> comunque io l'osx non lo installerei neanche se mi pagassero  non l'ho mai provato e non lo farei mai l'ho visto girare ma non mi attira proprio 

 

sia chiaro che se ora come ora mi dessero la possibilità di scegliere un sistema operativo a pagamento su cui lavorare nn avrei certo dubbi... 

il problema per me è stato il contrario, volevo un mac, ma solo l'hardware.. ora che mi invento?

----------

## emix

 *nosacciu wrote:*   

> si dice che si sia superata gia la protezione ci sono immagini anche disponibili su internet 

 

Si, per la versione 10.4.4... casualmente lo stesso giorno è uscita la 10.4.5 e quindi c'è tutto da rifare  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## GiRa

Io invece che sto pensando ad un portatile ho intenzione di prendere proprio un mac!

----------

## xdarma

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il problema per me è stato il contrario, volevo un mac, ma solo l'hardware.. ora che mi invento?

 

Anch'io vorrei un portatile powerpc, meglio se non Apple, ma non sono riuscito a trovare nulla...

Il turion si avvicina, salvo colpi di testa tipo "tadpolecomputer"  :-)

----------

## Ghostraider

C'è sepre in listino l'ottimo PowerBook oppure il mitico iBook...magari non saranno gli ultimi ritrovati della tecnologia, ma per l'utilizzo che ne si può fare volano ancora tranquillamente   :Very Happy: 

Naturalmente IMHO   :Wink: 

Ciao

----------

